# Evans 700 Viscount



## Lady Evans (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking for more information about Evans Bicycles....
Bought a "Lady Evans" on ebay 6-7 years ago and my husband is finally putting it together for me. It took so long because it's not a "schwinn"...so now that we are putting it together we are wondering what year it is from and if there are parts available for these bikes? Any info is helpfull


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 14, 2009)

Evans bought the Colson Wheel Goods division in 1954, if i remember correctly. They soon began desiging their own bikes, with the help of GM designer Harley Earl. They built them into the early 60s, not sure what happened after that. Here are two from my collection, an early 60s Viscount 400, and a 1957 Firebird.


----------

